# links to info onEMS system in Portugal



## galleza (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi!
I am an EMT-B in Quebec, Canada. I'm trying to figure out the EMS structure and training requirements/equivalences in Portugal but with very little success. Any pointers to facilitate my research? Thanks!


----------



## jlc (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi:
Try here:
http://www.inem.pt/ (Portugal EMS) in Portuguese.
Sorry, but I don't speak Portuguese. However Portuguese EMS has a structure quite similar to Spanish EMS (and quite similar to other European countries too: France, Italy, Belgium,...). 

A brief description (in English) can be found here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_medical_services_in_Portugal


----------



## HMartinho (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm a EMT-Basic from Portugal.

The medical emergency units in Portugal are very similar to Spain, and other western european countries.

Our units are:

BLS ambulance (ambulância de suporte básico de vida): They are staffed by 2 EMT-Basic. They only can provide BLS and can not give drugs (except AAS by medic-control), can not intubate (just can use a oropharyngeal/nasopharyngeal tube) and just can use a AED.

ILS ambulance (ambulância de suporte imediato de vida): They are staffed by a registered nurse with experience in advanced life support, and a EMT-Basic. The nurse can provide a ALS, can intubate, can give drugs (emergency drugs and pain drugs like fentanyl). They can start IV's, fluids, ECG recognition, they can use a manual defibrillator, and do pacing and cardioversion, ect,  under medic control.

ALS vehicles- Resuscitation and Emergency Medical Vehicles (veículos de suporte avançado de vida - viatura médica de emergência e reanimação VMER): They are a real "mobile" intensive care unit. They are staffed by a emergency physician and a registered nurse with ALS experience. These vehicles are well equipped.

ALS- Helicopter (helicóptero de suporte avançado de vida): They are staffed by two pilots, a emergency physician and a registered nurse with ALS experience. They are equipped like a VMER and a ICU.

Pediatric and neonatal Advanced Life Support Ambulances: They are staffed by a physician, a registered nurse with PALS experience and a EMT-B. They are equipped like a neonatal intensive care units.

BLS motorcycle: They are staffed by a EMT-B. These motorcycles are used in a big citys with a lot and a massive traffic. The EMT-B can stabilize de victim, until de ambulance or a VMER arrives.

I'm a EMT-Basic here in Portugal. If you want, I can help you. Anyway, EMT-Basic just can provides BLS and AED. There is no paramedics here. Only doctors and registered nurses with ALS/ACLS/PALS experience can provide ALS.


----------

